# Native species???



## kaegunim (Jan 15, 2010)

I was reading a thread on potential new sections for the forums, and saw a lot about native species.

Can someone explain to me what that would mean to the GTA?

I am picturing walleye, trout, shiners and chubb honestly... As far as I know fish and wildlife doesn't allow keeping gamefish as pets, so I am pretty sure that my guess is wrong!

Thanks,


----------

